# Foam Weapons



## Zepp (Jan 20, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a good catalog (online or paper) that sells foam sticks?  I know Century does, but I've been warned that their stuff is made to fall apart.

-Zepp


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 21, 2003)

I can't remember what brand foam sticks we used to use, Century or AWMA...maybe AldonAsher or arnisandyz remembers.  I think they were Century.  Anyway, we used to go through about 3 sticks a day when we used them for sparring.  They broke WAY too easily.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2003)

Contact Tim Hartman (RENEGADE) thru Email.  (wmarnis@wmarnis.com) The ones we use at the school are pretty durable...we go balistic with them regularly and they've held up great.


----------



## Tom Caulfield (May 11, 2003)

We use the actionflex weapons. Outstanding.  WWW.Samuraisports.com


----------



## dearnis.com (May 12, 2003)

The actionflex sticks hold up well.
Be VERY careful using the cheapie sticks made with insulation over pvc pipe; I sent a training partner to the ER for stitches when one shattered and a shard gashed his finger.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 12, 2003)

Hi,

I like the Sof-Stx brand myself.

http://www.sof-stx.com

Take care,

Palusut


----------



## Master of Blades (May 12, 2003)

I use Tuf-Stix myself......But they tend to break and fall apart really easily....and they have a metal rod in them so there not very great for light sparring. Not gonna recommend them :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Contact Tim Hartman (RENEGADE) thru Email.  (wmarnis@wmarnis.com) The ones we use at the school are pretty durable...we go balistic with them regularly and they've held up great. *



They are Action Flex and I highly reccomend them!


----------



## arnisandyz (May 19, 2003)

Anybody try foam padded plastic bats like the following?  If its good enough for foam Bat Midget Fighting in Alaska - its good enough for me!


----------



## arnisandyz (May 19, 2003)

Seriously though,  I found one at the local Dollar store (for $.99!!!) and it looks far stronger than any padded stick I've ever seen.  Looks like this.


----------



## Master of Blades (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Anybody try foam padded plastic bats like the following?  If its good enough for foam Bat Midget Fighting in Alaska - its good enough for me! *




I have one that I use to beat my brother into submission many a time......but other then that I dont really use it for training :shrug:


----------



## Black Tornado (Jun 6, 2003)

Walmart has Red and Black foam bats in their toy section that can block almost as well as a "real" stick.  They arn't exactly gentle, but they take the edge off the blow.  About $4 a piece.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 7, 2003)

There is a lighter weight PVC that is thinner and more flexible.  It is used for hot water instead of cold and "gives" more when striking.  It is available at plumbing or Home Depot / Lowe's type stores.  Ask for CPVC, cut, cap the ends (so they cannot be "pushed" out) and use the same insulation you use for PVC sticks, it is a regular A/C foam.  Duct tape as needed and voila, a smaller more flexible core, with more padding, or at least an equal amout of padding, so proportionally you get a softer, more flexible weapon.  This for those that can't spend the bucks on SoftStixs or have to have, oh about 60 of them for a seminar or school.

Just an idea, I prefer the looks of some of the other's, but these work and are safer than pvc.


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 5, 2003)

For kids, i've taken to starting with regular pipe foam with duct tape sealing the pre-split side.  It's cheap, safe, and even adults can hit full force without it hurting (but you KNOW you got hit).  

Just use eye protection...

~TT


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 6, 2003)

i'm jealous! everyone gets to use foam or padded sticks.

i once asked my instructor if we could train with foam or padded sticks... he laughed so hard and then hit me with a stick... i took that as a no....:lol:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *i'm jealous! everyone gets to use foam or padded sticks.
> 
> i once asked my instructor if we could train with foam or padded sticks... he laughed so hard and then hit me with a stick... i took that as a no....:lol: *



What Balintawak family are you from?


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 6, 2003)

i'm currently training under Bob Silver Tabimina who trained under Jose Villasin, Teofilo Velez, Timoteo Maranga, Anciong Bacon, and Ciriaco Canete.

oh.. he wasn't the instructor that hit me with a stick when i asked. actually, i'm afraid to ask him if we could spar with padded sticks. i'll probably get the same response. :lol: it's okie with me tho since he's instructed by my father to train me just as well as he would train a guy. in other words.. i don't get the padding the girls do.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *i'm currently training under Bob Silver Tabimina who trained under Jose Villasin, Teofilo Velez, Timoteo Maranga, Anciong Bacon, and Ciriaco Canete. *



Cool. I train with Ted Buot who trained under Anciong Bacon.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 6, 2003)

foam is a pain why do you want to use foam?


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 6, 2003)

i'm not exactly sure. lol. perhaps it's cuz it's something i can never have in training. there just something so kiddie and fun about padded sticks. kinda like nerf bats and arrows and balls. i enjoyed "swordfighting" with my cousin with those padded things. i guess i'm just still a kid at heart. hee hee.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2003)

The padded weapons allow you to go at it full speed and not kill or maim your opponent. You do still know you've been hit, and on occation can get a nice bruice or welt.

So far, the ActionFlex have the best safety factor.  I've made my own outta PVC and foam, and its not the same.  You can still break bones with the wrapped PVC stuff.  I dont worry about the actionflex gear.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *foam is a pain why do you want to use foam? *



Being able to work the next day.

:asian:


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 6, 2003)

why i'm not really allowed to use foam in training...

-so that i learn control

-i learn to take hits

-it really does become like a realistic fight.

heck, even wrapping my hands for bags and pads is still in question.

i have high threshold for pain anyway.. learn to take it. learn to love it.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 6, 2003)

I feel that you must train with as many different tools as possible. I use wood, foam, plastic & metal. They all have their place.

:asian:


----------



## Banana Man (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree that tools like padded sticks are great for allowing full speed, full intent sparring to be done more often.  As far as commercial products go, weve had the best results with Actionflex, as they allow for the hardest, fastest hits, and are reasonably sturdy.  (Another commercial padded stick weve tried actually fractured a knuckle of one of our instructors.)  The downside to Actionflex is that they are much lighter than a fighting stick, although the weight is comparable to the light sticks used at WEKAF style tournaments.

The best padded sticks weve used were homemade using rattan, pipe insulation and duct tape.  The pipe insulation was layered on the striking edge and the tape was used extensively to add enough weight to give the feel of a blade-heavy short sword, such as a barong.  These worked well until the padding deteriorated from use.  To resolve this, I tried fixing the foam onto the rattan using strapping tape (tape reinforced with fiberglass filament) and so far its held up in our Blade simulator sparring.

Im going to try using floatation foam or high-impact foam for my next swords, as was recommended on the ARMA website.   Hopefully, this will be sturdier, and allow me to make the weapons closer to sword weight, maybe a pound and a half or so.  Ill post later regarding how it turns out.


Allain Atienza
atienzakali.com


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *foam is a pain why do you want to use foam? *



I dunno, I've been enjoying having the use of my hands the next day recently


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 8, 2003)

even with all these wonderful reason to use foam sticks and padding... i will still get laughed at by my instructor if i bring up the idea... i swear.. him and my father think alike...

"no one gets hurt if they block. what are you a sissie?"


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *even with all these wonderful reason to use foam sticks and padding... i will still get laughed at by my instructor if i bring up the idea... i swear.. him and my father think alike...
> 
> "no one gets hurt if they block. what are you a sissie?" *



Only padding I use is on the back of my hands when we use sticks, but thats because I usually have school next day


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm always surprised when I meet a physician who practices the FMA. With one exception I think they're all been practicing medicine not surgery!


----------

